
CamSpace Creates a Wii For Everyone (Minus the Nintendo Console) - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/11/camspace-creates-a-wii-for-everyone-minus-the-nintendo-console/
======
TrevorJ
Now that is really great. Can't wait!

